# How Affectionate Can a Lizard Be?



## win231 (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 8, 2021)

Lizards give tongue


----------



## win231 (Dec 8, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> Lizards give tongue


Lizards & snakes smell with their tongue.  That's why they often flick it out.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 8, 2021)

You mean reptiles don’t french kiss?


----------

